# Coping Saw?



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I was watching This Old House and Tom Silva was using a power coping saw. It was very cool. You just cut your 45 degree miter and set it on some complicated apparatus and something like a circular saw cuts a perfect cope.

I was just wandering if anyone had ever seen, used, or owned one.

All I know is I want one bad but I guarantee that they aren't cheap. I wonder if I could make one?:no:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Save the bucks and buy a Collins Coping foot for your jigsaw.

www.collinstool.com

It's the best $ you can spend on a tool.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Greg Di said:


> Save the bucks and buy a Collins Coping foot for your jigsaw.
> 
> www.collinstool.com
> 
> It's the best $ you can spend on a tool.


Oh sure, one more tool I can't buy in Canada! :furious:


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Try using a grinder with sandpaper discs. Basswood has a video of it, just search the site for it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Why not just man up and use a coping saw?

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## stlcarpenter (Dec 27, 2010)

You will go broke real quick trying to keep up with tom silva's tools,I still cant figure out why people idolize him so much,sure he's probably a good carpenter and a good guy........but,geez!


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I got to agree with stl on this. I have seen him on This Old House and he seems like he does a hell of a job, but he is no Norm Abrams.


----------



## stlcarpenter (Dec 27, 2010)

honestly,Im not that impressed with any t.v. ''carpenters/contractors''
Ive worked ''behind the scenes'' on tv ,there is alot that goes on that we dont see-just in time editing.norm is surely a better cabinetmaker/wood worker than alot of people,but I dont idolize him,or some of the needless tools these guys use. I mean SAWHELPER ? ...REALLY? ON A JOBSITE?


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

http://www.copemaster.com/copemaster_main.html
Is this what he used? I've seen it advertised a few times over the years but have never used or seen one in person. As I recall, you have to carve out the first cope and then it just copies your cope sorta like a key machine. 5+ years ago they were selling for something like $2000. If all I was doing was installing trim, I'd buy one.


----------



## CadetC (Aug 21, 2009)

For me this tool works very well for coping











Chris


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Easycoper is also a great cheap system to use. Done a few hundred cuts so far with mine as as of yet it's been spot on 100% of the time.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

CadetC said:


> For me this tool works very well for coping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That surprises me. Maybe on softwood.
A couple of years ago, we tried one of these on the framing crew. The idea was to use it on roof sheathing for a trim here or there. We figured, you have air up there already and it could easily fit in your pouch. It was a total dud. It cut very slowly. Too much pressure and it would stop the blade. We referred to it as the "saws none".


----------



## sancho (Apr 3, 2010)

I use a coping saw and dremel.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Stl
Why not a Sawhelper on a jobsite?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I use a coping saw and 4" grinder with a sanding dics:thumbsup:


----------



## stlcarpenter (Dec 27, 2010)

I said sawhelper,but I meant the computerized miter saw stand cutting thingy,oops


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Ill just stick to the old way of doing it....and cope it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Hand coping big crown is a monstrous task, especially for big jobs. I did the bottom floor of a home and we had big poplar lintels over all the doorways and windows that went to the ceiling. This crown was beefy and ornate at the same time as well, and for that job, I'd guess there were over 60 copes easily. I sure wish I'd known about the collins foot or the grinder method.

Since then, I've found good luck with a grinder. On ornate stuff, I roughly grind it and finish it off with some 50 grit sand paper rolled up in my hand. I want to try the collins though.


----------



## Mykfnloomis (Apr 30, 2011)

Coping saws are easy to use. If you can't use one , you shouldn't be a carpenter. Have you ever considered being a painter. Leave carpentry to the professionals.


----------



## Erikfsn (Dec 6, 2009)

These work well with the right blade.










http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/classic700framesaw.aspx


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Mykfnloomis said:


> Coping saws are easy to use. If you can't use one , you shouldn't be a carpenter. Have you ever considered being a painter. Leave carpentry to the professionals.


Obvious troll is obvious. For anyone who thinks this statement has any credibility, I offer the following:

It's not about the skill required. It's about the time spent and also fatigue of the repetitive nature of the task. Should framers only cut their lumber with a hand saw? Any real trim carpenter thats done any significant amount of trim can attest that large trim can be very time consuming and fatiguing to hand cope. Smart carpenters find ways to improve their efficiency with power tools, it's as simple as that.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I use a coping foot, rat tail file, a piece of sandpaper and a pencil.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I use a coping foot, rat tail file, a piece of sandpaper and a pencil.


Ditto.

All my pencils end up being wrapped in 120 sticky paper from my flooring buddies buffer. 

I use a dremel here and there too.


----------



## Accucope (May 7, 2011)

*Accucope*

Yes, Any skilled trades person finds ways to cope inside corners using his own method. If someone comes up with a tool that can be carried to the job site. You set the baseboard profile into the tool one time. now you can cut left or right inside copes with a router. Accuracy and speed are both increased. Another quick set up of the base shoe profile and accurate quick copes save time.


----------

